# "Miss England finalist is fat, lazy and a poster girl for ill health"



## qwertyman173 (Apr 3, 2008)

"A role model for ordinary women? No, Miss England finalist is fat, lazy and a poster girl for ill health"


The backlash begins against size 16 Miss England.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/femail/article.html?in_article_id=554870&in_page_id=1879


----------



## prickly (Apr 3, 2008)

........of that hateful, bigoted, right-wing rag that is the daily mail....frankly, i wouldn't want to wipe my arse with it.....


----------



## Ben from England (Apr 3, 2008)

prickly said:


> ........of that hateful, bigoted, right-wing rag that is the daily mail....frankly, i wouldn't want to wipe my arse with it.....



Look out world renowned journalist Monica Grenfell there's a Pulitzer prize flying at your head. Oh no wait, it's my shoe. More hard hitting stories from the bastion of integrity that is the Daily Mail.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 3, 2008)

I was so angry from reading this article that I had to blog about it on myspace. I thought I would share what I thought even though I am seriously preaching to the choir. 


- http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...879&in_page_id=1879&expand=true#StartComments

I want to slap the woman who wrote this article. I am so happy that Chloe is in the running for Miss England. Even if she doesn't win she is bringing a light on how messed up peoples perceptions of obesity are. She is a size 16/18. That is the average size for women in the UK. I say who better to represent the Uk than someone is a realistic looking, confident young woman. 

The woman who wrote this isn't getting much sympathy from the comments I have seen. But it still angers me to no end that hatred like this is allowed to be published. Uhh hello? Can you say discrimination? You would NEVER see something published like this criticizing someone for being black, asian, or hispanic. 

Its takes a while for discrimination of someone based on gender, race, age, sexual orientation to be brought to the attention of the mainstream. Following with laws against discriminating on the said groups. The one most of us face now is the "obesity epidemic". It goes too far when people go out of their way to say beautiful young women like Jordan Sparks and Chloe Marshall are bad role models for girls these days. I'm sorry but what about someone who is beautiful, talented, smart, confident is a bad role model? Girls aren't going to see Chloe and Jordan and say, "Hey, those girls are a size 16, I want to be a size 16!" They are looked at as confident in who they are a whole person and thats what kids need. Someone who doesn't feel they need to change how they look and who they are. 

The last thing we need more of is children suffering from mental issues of thinking that they are never going to be good enough and developing eating disorders and low self esteem. 97% of diets that don't work, those people gain the weight back in about 3 years. 75% gain it back in the first year. Yo-yo diets affect your body in a negative way. Making it harder and harder as your get older to really lose the weight. So people go to more and more extremes to be what is publisized as the "ideal" look. If you have't seen the video made by dove of our distorted perception of beauty then please check this out. http://youtube.com/watch?v=hibyAJOSW8U 

Hating on someone for being overweight or even fat is just as bad as discriminating on them for their sex, gender or race. Plain and simple. 
There are only 4 states, count them, 4 states in the US that have laws against discriminating for height and weight. I can tell you Oregon is not one of them. Which can make someone my size worry about employment when I get back.

I am not saying everyone should be fat, or skinny. I think everyone is so beautifully unique in their own way and it's those qualities that make me love all my friends so much. If I had to be as skinny as some people I don't think I would have the fire I have today. Going through the torture of bullies, name calling, and scolding in my life specifically because of how I look has only made me a strong person over all. 

Chloe is so amazing and I can't wait to see if she wins. If she does, it will be the first Miss Universe I will be watching. -

I can only hope that some people on my myspace page will read it.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 3, 2008)

"Getting fat by eating good food is perfectly possible - if you eat too much of it.

Chloe claims she "crept up" to a size 16 after dieting to a size 12 on top and 14 on bottom. She's kidding herself.

Her weight didn't "creep on" magically - she ate too much food.

Every excess 1lb of weight she's carrying - and I reckon she is at least a stone overweight - equates to five meals she didn't need."

Is this bitch SERIOUS? I can NOT believe the ridiculous stuff she spews in that article. I am seriously aghast at the hatred surging from her disgusting mental maw. If people like that whore had their way, I swear to God, fat people would be in a concentration camp somewhere being offed systematically.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 3, 2008)

There's no way she could possibly know the state of that woman's health. PERIOD. It's just hatred in all its ugly justifications.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 3, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> There's no way she could possibly know the state of that woman's health. PERIOD. It's just hatred in all its ugly justifications.



I can't rep you, so I'm gonna type here what I was gonna type in a rep:

"Amen, hot mama. Also, your avatar is amazing."

:kiss2:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 3, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I can't rep you, so I'm gonna type here what I was gonna type in a rep:
> "Amen, hot mama. Also, your avatar is amazing."



Thank you, gorgeous girl. :kiss2: I wholeheartedly second what you wrote too...goddang. **sticks finger up for donut**


----------



## Tina (Apr 3, 2008)

Exactly. This twat claims to be a "dietician," and yet is seemingly very ignorant about the fact that people can be fat and healthy while some are thin and unhealthy. At around 300 lbs (and, granted, years ago) I was in excellent health, could dance for hours, do the splits and advanced yoga positions. That rabid shill for the diet corporations needs a muzzle.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 3, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Thank you, gorgeous girl. :kiss2: I wholeheartedly second what you wrote too...goddang. **sticks finger up for donut**



*Applies donut to finger*


Ok, totally done hijacking.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 3, 2008)

This woman claims to be an expert on health yet she writes books about crash diets called Crash Diet, lose 7 pounds in 7 days and The Revenge Diet, lose 15 pounds in a month, make him sorry he dumped you. This should be enough to say this woman has a seriously messed up perception of health. She's basically telling people starve yourself. It's worth it!

If I ever see her I will recommend a good therapist. Either that or sit on her.


----------



## flip.the.nuts (Apr 3, 2008)

> This woman claims to be an expert on health yet she writes books about crash diets called Crash Diet, lose 7 pounds in 7 days and The Revenge Diet, lose 15 pounds in a month, make him sorry he dumped you. This should be enough to say this woman has a seriously messed up perception of health. She's basically telling people starve yourself. It's worth it!
> 
> If I ever see her I will recommend a good therapist. Either that or sit on her.



you're so right.

i don't think she needs therapy, she needs to stop being irresponsibly selfish. she writes books about losing weight, so shes going to want to write a report that supports it, unless she had a core of soul in her.

that article really pissed me off. 

miss england is really incredibly good looking, i double-taked when i saw the picture of her in her underwear. she's a sign, thank fuck for it, that society will stop ridiculing women who are overweight.


----------



## prickly (Apr 3, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This woman claims to be an expert on health yet she writes books about crash diets called Crash Diet, lose 7 pounds in 7 days and The Revenge Diet, lose 15 pounds in a month, make him sorry he dumped you. This should be enough to say this woman has a seriously messed up perception of health. She's basically telling people starve yourself. It's worth it!
> 
> If I ever see her I will recommend a good therapist. Either that or sit on her.



.....you can bet she is one fucked-up in the head nutjob underneath.....and does she really think she is promoting women's health with her ludicrous diets? still, when you see what the mail is capable of printing it's hardly surprising they gave space to that stupid bitch...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, we're all outraged by this article, but how many of us are SURPRISED? Anyone who challenges the prevailing view is going to stir up a shit storm; consider Galileo. The fact that Chloe is a serious candidate for a beauty prize is, as has been said on another thread, a tremendous step forward for size acceptance, and that is bound to provoke a backlash. And journalists are going to be promoting that backlash, because siding with the popular view -- no matter how twisted and backward it may be -- is what sells papers.


----------



## Red (Apr 3, 2008)

qwertyman173 said:


> "A role model for ordinary women? No, Miss England finalist is fat, lazy and a poster girl for ill health"
> 
> 
> The backlash begins against size 16 Miss England.
> ...



So so so unbelievably fucked up. :huh: Seriously, I do believe an intervention is called for.


----------



## prickly (Apr 3, 2008)

i say we tell all those middle-england, close-minded pillocks who buy the mail to stop doing so! *snort "fat" chance.


----------



## Red (Apr 3, 2008)

prickly said:


> i say we tell all those middle-england, close-minded pillocks who buy the mail to stop doing so! *snort "fat" chance.



We could lure them all onto a 2 for 1 mini break cruise weekend easily, like moths to a flame. They don't have to know thats it's to the Bay of Biscay during the winter months, and all lifebelts have been removed, and the Captains a bit suicidal.


----------



## imfree (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my God, she's fat!!! I can really see the sick
mindset of that article's writer now. Confession:
I have a good use for BMI numbers. BMI, with
the person's height, allows me to run the equation
backwards and get the person's exact weight.
That's a real FA trick for ya'!!! Chloe weighs 183
pounds. A person who judges by the number on
a scale is COMPELLED to say "Oh my God, she's
fat!!!" in regard to a woman like Chloe. I just 
don't see how Chloe can be so fat that she'll have
health issues related to obesity. She looks quite
healthy to me, she just doesn't have the starved
look that all those experts claim to be healthy.


----------



## prickly (Apr 3, 2008)

Red said:


> We could lure them all onto a 2 for 1 mini break cruise weekend easily, like moths to a flame. They don't have to know thats it's to the Bay of Biscay during the winter months, and all lifebelts have been removed, and the Captains a bit suicidal.



....oh, red one, do you not realise that you've just described the average bargain break that these muppets actually take, dodgy ships an' all.


----------



## Tina (Apr 3, 2008)

No surprise at all, Dr. Unfortunately.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 3, 2008)

The sad part is that she is not really that fat, and she already considered unhealthy! 

So, is the message here is that only being Hollywood thin, can be considered healthy? 

Heaven help any women that eats more the salads!


----------



## Mini (Apr 3, 2008)

It's not often that I'll drop the "C" word in polite conversation, but that writer sounds like a raving cunt. Wow.


----------



## diggers1917 (Apr 3, 2008)

prickly said:


> i say we tell all those middle-england, close-minded pillocks who buy the mail to stop doing so! *snort "fat" chance.



We could try telling them that if they don't support Chloe for Miss England then illegal-immigrant-single-parent-paedos scrounging off the state will eat the children of Daily Mail readers and take £180,000 of their house prices overnight. That might frighten them into line.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 3, 2008)

i cant even say anything to this im too pissed off. I could kill that reporter..

F*ckinTwatbastard GRRR


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 3, 2008)

I definately added my little piece of mind about this article in the comments section. 

This girl is absolutely gorgeous and probably so happy with her body! Way happier than any anorexic or 'normal' (or, as claimed by the media) sized person.

Why wasnt this lady on the subject of Anorexics? Oh...wait...Anorexia is OK and healthy! -sarcasm-


----------



## Red (Apr 3, 2008)

If such an piece been written about a thin, possibly anorexic model in similar venomous tones, the writer would have been strung up.


----------



## imfree (Apr 3, 2008)

Contrary to the media hype over this woman, 
common sense should indicate that her nearly
6 ft height and muscle tone is what accounts
for her seemingly high weight.


----------



## IrishBard (Apr 3, 2008)

The sour bint needs to be soughted out.

congratulations, fuck-tard, you've just killed the confidence of the majority of british women, I hope your happy with yourself. 

seriously, this woman has the gaul to claim she is a dietician, and say that Chloe is a slob. what a wonderful day for health experts who are all probably saying "Chloe is in perfect health". 

my suggestion to this problem. get me in a room with her, and give her a sword...

it's not going to make any difference to her fate!

oh, BTW, anyone who wants to firebomb her house, i am looking up this "Dieticians house" and sending her the first letterbomb!

this may be a bit extreme, but actions speak louder than words. 

Chloe, you win this!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 3, 2008)

Red said:


> If such an piece been written about a thin, possibly anorexic model in similar venomous tones, the writer would have been strung up.



No she wouldn't have. There's plenty of backlash against overly-thin models and actors. For some reason people think it's ok to comment on women's bodies, fat or thin. It's sad and I can't imagine being any sort of "celebrity" and always being subject to that.

The thing is, yeah it's an unfortunate article, but are we really surprised? Beauty pageants are unforgivably horrendous exercises in judgment and objectification. They're not about what is normal or even healthy, they're about what is "ideal". They are disgusting. They exist for the sole purpose of picking apart women and determining who is perfect enough.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 3, 2008)

Waxwing is right.

This is not bigotry, it's just a different way of putting women's bodies on the public spectacle chopping block.

The only one who knows if she's healthy is her doctor. In other words, not random journalists and not activists on EITHER side who want to use this young woman as a spokesmodel.

The world would be much nicer if people focused more on their own health and well being than on that of public figures'.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Apr 3, 2008)

The venom and spite in the writers words is what is the worst thing. If the writer wants to say that obesity is always unhealthy, that is understandable if not true. But to write such a poison laced vicious article is unforgiveable. It made me feel nauseous to see the way that she is laying into that young woman


----------



## bexy (Apr 3, 2008)

*i wish i could put into words how angry i am about this article. i cannot believe it was even written let alone published.

any wonder there are so many girls with eating disorders, my best friend being one of them and its not pretty. but thats ok sure, as the journalist (if you could call her that) says, bulimia is on the decrease, most high street girls are fat with muffin tops.....


im so fucking angry, sorry for swearing, but i am so so mad *


----------



## Paquito (Apr 3, 2008)

Honestly, I have no words to describe my deep anger right now. This extremely beautiful young woman does not deserve this, no one does. People like the writer of this article are the reason that there are young women (and some men) bending over their toilets right now throwing up and hurting themselvs.

I hope this bitch is proud.


----------



## Keb (Apr 3, 2008)

So I read this hatefilled article and now I don't want to eat my dinner. (Okay, truth is I've had a stomach ache all day anyway, but this didn't help.) 

I'm trying to figure out how I'm meant to eat 5 fewer meals a day when on an average day I usually only eat 2-3.

Lady's crazy.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok, for anyone who is in the Uk, or anyone who can get ITV. I was made aware of this article on Loose Women this afternoon, and I have to say I was absolutely disgusted at not just the article but the disgusting attitude of the women on that show!!!!! Ive always watched them and felt quite amused by them, but that old trout Jayne McDonald needs a good hard slap and quick! I hate her, she said something along the lines of 'No one wants to see a big girl like that in their faces' and 'We all want to be Barbie types, not a size 16' she also made the mistake of saying 'Look at beautiful women like Marilyn Monroe' errmmmmm HELLO, she was later corrected by a guest and pulled up on her mistake by being told that 'Marilyn Monroe was actually a size 16!'

HA 'In yo face BIATCH!'


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 3, 2008)

I just went to the article and submitted this comment....whether its posted or not...who knows! hehe

'Lady you are deluded! How very dare you berate a confident woman who displays and promotes not 'obesity' or 'fat' as you put it, but that confidence and a healthy self esteem is what all people should be aiming for. Regardless of your size, if you are not happy or confident then whats the point? 

I think this article bashing a beautiful girl like Chloe is rich, coming from a woman who makes money out of writing books entitled 'Crash Diet, Lose 7LBS in 7 Days' or 'Revenge Diet'.....

You are quite clearly a women who prays on peoples low self esteem to line your own pocket, so a shameless article such as this one is written with nothing but pound signs in your eyes. Lose 7lb's in 7 days? I didnt realise this was the 'Healthy' outlook to a healthy body? How dare you! 

'you've had a broken relationship, lost out on a job or you're simply fed up of your family who take you for granted' My case exactly! An acid tongued wench who prays on others misery! 

Vive la Femme! Go Chloe!'


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 3, 2008)

If she thinks Anorexia isn't _a_ problem, she's mistaken. It's still killing more people in the US than it supposed opposite, but one life and one impressionable mind is one life and one impressionable mind.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 3, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I just went to the article and submitted this comment....whether its posted or not...who knows! hehe
> 
> 'Lady you are deluded! How very dare you berate a confident woman who displays and promotes not 'obesity' or 'fat' as you put it, but that confidence and a healthy self esteem is what all people should be aiming for. Regardless of your size, if you are not happy or confident then whats the point?
> 
> ...



List of awesome people:
Abraham Lincoln
Martin Luther King Jr.
Ghandi
that Jesus dude
missy_blue_eyez


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 3, 2008)

Mini said:


> It's not often that I'll drop the "C" word in polite conversation, but that writer sounds like a raving cunt. Wow.


well there is a word im going to start using more. a good word to describe the fucktard.


----------



## Tommy_Oblivion (Apr 3, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This woman claims to be an expert on health yet she writes books about crash diets called Crash Diet, lose 7 pounds in 7 days and The Revenge Diet, lose 15 pounds in a month, make him sorry he dumped you. This should be enough to say this woman has a seriously messed up perception of health. She's basically telling people starve yourself. It's worth it!
> 
> If I ever see her I will recommend a good therapist. Either that or sit on her.



That could constitute assault, the sitting; but in all honesty a therapist isn't needed. No doubt like a lot of people for a lot of causes she's in this for the money. If she can make a few overweight chicks feel bad about themselves with an article she was paid to write she can sell a few more books. If she's writing an article on the subject that encourages people to buy her products we can hardly consider her objective and should thus disregard.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 3, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> If she thinks Anorexia isn't _a_ problem, she's mistaken. It's still killing more people in the US than it supposed opposite, but one life and one impressionable mind is one life and one impressionable mind.



Jon, I rarely if ever disagree with you, but this is one time i really do. First off i'm not certan we can compare anorexia and obesity, anorexia is very clearly a disease whereas obesity might be considered a sympton of disease rather than the disease itself. I'm sure there is some disagreement on this, but it's clear in many cases, somebody becomes obese due to other medical conditions. Even if somebody does not have a medical condition that causes obesity and is just obese for lifestyle reasons, i think it's fair to say in most cases, when somebody dies it's not from being fat, but from the effects of eating a high fat/high sodium diet or not exercising.

I also don't think she said anorexia is not a problem, but realistically there are more fat people than people with anorexia.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 3, 2008)

Since my dumbass forgot to save my comment to this lovely article, let me try to relieve it, I believe the focal points were:
-how dare you call this beautiful woman a bad role model, this is precisely why so many larger people are depressed and get eating disorders, you stuck up prick. I know a million guys that would take her over your heartless and cruel ass any day of the week. Besides, what right do you have to give health advice, those crash diet books your constantly crapping out can cause serious harm to people, and make that "ugly" fat come back. Take your diet books and shove them up your bony ass.

Then again, I could be paraphrasing, but i think I did a decent job.

And the fact that out of 30 comments so far, the only 3 that agree with the dumb cunt are the publicly shown ones. Why not go a little diverse and show the ones that show what the public really thinks?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 3, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Jon, I rarely if ever disagree with you, but this is one time i really do. First off i'm not certan we can compare anorexia and obesity, anorexia is very clearly a disease whereas obesity might be considered a sympton of disease rather than the disease itself. I'm sure there is some disagreement on this, but it's clear in many cases, somebody becomes obese due to other medical conditions. Even if somebody does not have a medical condition that causes obesity and is just obese for lifestyle reasons, i think it's fair to say in most cases, when somebody dies it's not from being fat, but from the effects of eating a high fat/high sodium diet or not exercising.
> 
> I also don't think she said anorexia is not a problem, but realistically there are more fat people than people with anorexia.



*It's* (That's to correct my mistake from before: I just noticed that)
I agree with you, but it's a matter of numbers of deaths: Not the number of people that "Have" it.

And she said the following:
"It’s a total fallacy that young girls are being pressured into near-starving themselves into being too thin.

Take a look around you and you will see that the total reverse is true.

Teenage girls aren’t in danger of falling victim to an epidemic of anorexia - but of obesity."

Very dangerous thinking in my book.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 4, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> *It's* (That's to correct my mistake from before: I just noticed that)
> I agree with you, but it's a matter of numbers of deaths: Not the number of people that "Have" it.
> 
> And she said the following:
> ...



Yes and no. We do know that there have been dangerous lifestyle changes in the Western World in the past twenty five years or so. More fast food joints, more processed garbage, Lunchables, Big Gulps, funding cuts to schools that have taken away recess, more time spent with Xboxes and flat screen tv than hopscotch and bicycle. None of that is any healthier than starvation or throwing up on purpose.

As we've said before, promoting a healthy lifestyle and body image is important, not one size over another.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 4, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Yes and no. We do know that there have been dangerous lifestyle changes in the Western World in the past twenty five years or so. More fast food joints, more processed garbage, Lunchables, Big Gulps, funding cuts to schools that have taken away recess, more time spent with Xboxes and flat screen tv than hopscotch and bicycle. None of that is any healthier than starvation or throwing up on purpose.
> 
> As we've said before, promoting a healthy lifestyle and body image is important, not one size over another.



I wasn't claiming that it was. I said number of deaths (And I'm not talking about lifestyle), and you just said that those unhealthy lifestyle concepts are irrespective of sides, which I agree with.

If we're talking about lifestyle, that is a whole different ball game, and that probably is killing more people than Anorexia. But people always use the above comment (In the context that weight is a direct measure of that) to justify their views. Neither are size exclusive terms.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Apr 4, 2008)

I cannot believe what I just read:huh: I knew the British tabloids were nasty, but this was particularly vile.


----------



## Mr Happy (Apr 4, 2008)

prickly said:


> ........of that hateful, bigoted, right-wing rag that is the daily mail....frankly, i wouldn't want to wipe my arse with it.....



That about sums it up, 

The only other thing I'd like to say is that Chloe is a stunning looking babe and its so nice to see someone with curves being in a compertition like this. From the picture I wouldn't even call Chloe chubby let alone overweight the ignorance displayed in that article goes beyond belief. I also can't believe how many assholes have replied agreeing with the article, this sickens me


----------



## jennabelle (Apr 4, 2008)

I had to stop reading the article because I was so pissed off at the woman writing it. Grrrh....stupid people. Just because you're fat DOES NOT mean you're lazy....or have no self control. GOD! *walks away from thread to cool down a bit*


----------



## Mr Happy (Apr 4, 2008)

A quick google of Chloe provided a few better-written articles by people who arent hacks like MONICA GRENFELL

Guess what Monica peddles diet videos so she has money to make out of people feeling bad about their bodies in other words she is a hack writer and louse since she's slagging off a 16 year old girl and all to try to sell more of her videos, I hope Monica sleeps well tonight knowing what a clever person she is picking on teenagers to help her sell books and videos.

Whats more there are plenty of positive stories about Chloe so I think that Monica has misjudged public opinion. 

Besides the Sun has a positive story and the Sun holds a lot more power and political influence than the mail in the UK (IMO) 

Some nice links with pics of Chloe: -


http://www.mirror.co.uk/showbiz/you...ngland-hopeful-chloe-marshall-89520-20341107/

http://plussize.wordpress.com/2008/03/25/chloe-wins-miss-surrey/


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2008)

qwertyman173 said:


> The venom and spite in the writers words is what is the worst thing. If the writer wants to say that obesity is always unhealthy, that is understandable if not true. But to write such a poison laced vicious article is unforgiveable. It made me feel nauseous to see the way that she is laying into that young woman




Exactly.



missy_blue_eyez said:


> I just went to the article and submitted this comment....whether its posted or not...who knows! hehe
> 
> 'Lady you are deluded! How very dare you berate a confident woman who displays and promotes not 'obesity' or 'fat' as you put it, but that confidence and a healthy self esteem is what all people should be aiming for. Regardless of your size, if you are not happy or confident then whats the point?
> 
> ...




Well done Missy, good reply! And as for the miserable ol' bints on Loose Women, well, It's not the first time they have pissed me off but it should be the last. The only point to watching that show is to check out the bad botox escapades.


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> No she wouldn't have. There's plenty of backlash against overly-thin models and actors. For some reason people think it's ok to comment on women's bodies, fat or thin. It's sad and I can't imagine being any sort of "celebrity" and always being subject to that.
> 
> The thing is, yeah it's an unfortunate article, but are we really surprised? Beauty pageants are unforgivably horrendous exercises in judgment and objectification. They're not about what is normal or even healthy, they're about what is "ideal". They are disgusting. They exist for the sole purpose of picking apart women and determining who is perfect enough.




I don't agree. There might be backlash to overly-thin models and actors in the UK media, but it is generally enveloped in a cloak of concern. Monica Grenfell's article was just plain gleefully venomous.


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2008)

prickly said:


> ....oh, red one, do you not realise that you've just described the average bargain break that these muppets actually take, dodgy ships an' all.





Exactly my point 

Each time I spot someone reading The Daily Mail a small part of me dies.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 4, 2008)

Tommy_Oblivion said:


> That could constitute assault, the sitting; but in all honesty a therapist isn't needed. No doubt like a lot of people for a lot of causes she's in this for the money. If she can make a few overweight chicks feel bad about themselves with an article she was paid to write she can sell a few more books. If she's writing an article on the subject that encourages people to buy her products we can hardly consider her objective and should thus disregard.



I would think how she talks to fat people would be considered a verbal assault. And lets think realistically here. Would I ACTUALLY go and sit on someone for being rude? No. I would hope someone I was with would trip me and I would "accidentally" fall on her.  Maybe even do some "crop dusting" by her just to piss her off.


----------



## Suze (Apr 4, 2008)

qwertyman173 said:


> "A role model for ordinary women? No, Miss England finalist is fat, lazy and a poster girl for ill health"
> 
> 
> The backlash begins against size 16 Miss England.
> ...



According to onlineconversion.com she's a 14 in U.S sizing and thats the most common size worldwide. (Or so I've heard) 

So... most women buy a size 14, why isn't she suitable as a role model if the majority of women look like her?

And why should weight influence a persons capability to be a good role model in the first place? :doh:


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 4, 2008)

gah! I want her boobs! Shes freakin gorgeous!


----------



## pani (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't think there is any comparison to junk food and anorexia and bulemia. A lifetime of a diet high in junkfood raises the risk you MAY get diabetes or heart disease, and such later on in life. It MAY take a few years off the end of your life. Both anorexia and bulemia raise one's risk of serious illness or even death while they are in their teen, twenties and thirties. It is far more a code red situation. Furthermore, she ignores binge dieting, which in another consequence of unrealistic body image. Girls try to be very thin by dieting, and risk falling into the yo-yo cycle which if far worse than staying a constant weight. This woman is obviously threatned by this beautiful contestant and worried people will stop buying into her garbage! Then she would have to go out and make an honest living!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 4, 2008)

pani said:


> I don't think there is any comparison to junk food and anorexia and bulemia. A lifetime of a diet high in junkfood raises the risk you MAY get diabetes or heart disease, and such later on in life. It MAY take a few years off the end of your life. Both anorexia and bulemia raise one's risk of serious illness or even death while they are in their teen, twenties and thirties. It is far more a code red situation. Furthermore, she ignores binge dieting, which in another consequence of unrealistic body image. Girls try to be very thin by dieting, and risk falling into the yo-yo cycle which if far worse than staying a constant weight. This woman is obviously threatned by this beautiful contestant and worried people will stop buying into her garbage! Then she would have to go out and make an honest living!



So it's ok if it will kill you just not NOW?

Actually, one of the indicators of a health crisis is the number of Americans contracting diabetes at younger ages than ever before. (Obviously I mean adult onset, or Type II.) Where it used to be something that happened to older people, we're now seeing Type II onset getting younger and younger, and yes, i believe that is lifestyle related.

If you're talking about a numbers game, the truth is that very few people actually die of anorexia nervosa. I don't know actual numbers, but i'm guessing it's a lot fewer than the number that die from the result of poor lifestyle choices.

Along with Mr. Blaze, I still say there should be more focus on Health at Any Size and less on body image.


----------



## Zoom (Apr 4, 2008)

My response (which will probably not appear on the page if their editors have anything to say about it):

Obviously it is a bigoted article against fat people in general, who are always told they are unhealthy without proof given. Dieticians have a profit motive for telling people they shouldn't be fat. They do talk shows and promote books, or perhaps have a diet plan that could make them millions. I'd rather be fat than a dietician any day! (And I'm neither!)
What I am is a Fat Admirer, the kind of guy who always liked his women big. I would like to see more pageants about MY kind of women. And if it offends some people who would prefer everyone were thin, TOUGH. Nobody should try to control what other people think to be right. This includes the author of this article.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 4, 2008)

I wanted to put a positive spin on this. Not on what Fraulein Gestapo of Thinness had to say in her raging asinine article. I wanted to remind people that she is Miss Surrey. The County of Surrey did select her as their representative because she is a beautiful representative and probably just as smart and talented. 

Fuck the article. Sometimes the small successes are forgotten in the fray of the overarching "backlash". 

Surrey. You rock. I can't say my state or any of the 50 states in the US would ever select a size 16.

County Surrey. Ahead of your time. Kudos. :bow:


----------



## -Michael- (Apr 4, 2008)

Any article that brings up the BMI, unless it is saying how incredibly useless it is and that it should be ignored, immediately loses any of my attention.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 5, 2008)

It almost seems like just because someone is big they are wrong for being so, gee, where have I heard that before, oh yea, it was in 1950's movie reels about colored and white water fountains..........


----------



## Tragdor (Apr 6, 2008)

Armadillojellybeans said:


> It almost seems like just because someone is big they are wrong for being so, gee, where have I heard that before, oh yea, it was in 1950's movie reels about colored and white water fountains..........



posts like this are historically ill informed and in bad taste. The discrimnation experinced by African Africans both in the past and now and the discrimnation experinced by the overweight in the past and now are very different. I see nothing postive in comparing the two.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 6, 2008)

Tragdor said:


> posts like this are historically ill informed and in bad taste. The discrimnation experinced by African Africans both in the past and now and the discrimnation experinced by the overweight in the past and now are very different. I see nothing postive in comparing the two.



Yes true, times for the African American were far far worse that we are receiving, and I hope ever will receive. But since, both are just different extents of discrimination, ignorance and hatred you have admit that there are a couple, if not a few parallels between them.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 6, 2008)

I wonder if the heartles woman who wrote that article is friends with the equally worthless MeMe Roth....


----------



## 180180f (Apr 6, 2008)

Yup, apologies to anyone who reads the mail on here, but it is a pile of b*ll*cks! I especially loved the side bar - Find me a home, car, holiday... date! Ha! Lumping dates in with cars or holidays... idiot paper!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 6, 2008)

Red said:


> I don't agree. There might be backlash to overly-thin models and actors in the UK media, but it is generally enveloped in a cloak of concern. Monica Grenfell's article was just plain gleefully venomous.



That's a good point. I'm unsure why this chick decided to allow so much hatred into her article. She's free to believe and teach whatever she wants about health and lifestyle, but the dislike obvious in her words makes no sense to me.

You do see angry bitter rants against crazy skinny actresses, but they're usually from sundry gossip bloggers and not from people who supposedly are health professionals.

It's one thing to want people to live healthy lifestyles. But how are insults and shame supposed to help that?

Oh and Jon Blaze, I agree with you as usual.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 7, 2008)

Tragdor said:


> posts like this are historically ill informed and in bad taste. The discrimnation experinced by African Africans both in the past and now and the discrimnation experinced by the overweight in the past and now are very different. I see nothing postive in comparing the two.



you are 100% correct, my response was out of anger and not thought out at all, I just get out of hand sometimes, srry


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.100percentpeople.com/articles/index.php/monica-grenfell-who-do-you-think-you-are/

I thought you would all like to see this. This website has replied to Monica Grenfell's vicious attack on Chloe, and I must say have done it well. So well in fact Monica Grenfell herself replied to it! Her response is ridiculous and holds no substance what-so-ever. 

At the end of Monica's response the website have replied again within a blog. All v.interesting and I thought you would all be interested in seeing the twists and turns in this.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 8, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> http://www.100percentpeople.com/articles/index.php/monica-grenfell-who-do-you-think-you-are/
> 
> I thought you would all like to see this. This website has replied to Monica Grenfell's vicious attack on Chloe, and I must say have done it well. So well in fact Monica Grenfell herself replied to it! Her response is ridiculous and holds no substance what-so-ever.
> 
> At the end of Monica's response the website have replied again within a blog. All v.interesting and I thought you would all be interested in seeing the twists and turns in this.



This is reallly interesting. 

For the tl;dr crowd, this is Grenfell's response in the comments section:



> I am Monica Grenfell and I wrote that article.
> I dont just think I am a diet expert and nutritionist, I am one. Please do not try and take me up on that one.
> 
> I am also a mother and grandmother.
> ...



What an inexplicable and bizarre response. Rather than explaining herself she launches into a wholly irrelevant rant about a level playing field. Wow. That's poor backpedalling.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 8, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> http://www.100percentpeople.com/articles/index.php/monica-grenfell-who-do-you-think-you-are/
> 
> I thought you would all like to see this. This website has replied to Monica Grenfell's vicious attack on Chloe, and I must say have done it well. So well in fact Monica Grenfell herself replied to it! Her response is ridiculous and holds no substance what-so-ever.
> 
> At the end of Monica's response the website have replied again within a blog. All v.interesting and I thought you would all be interested in seeing the twists and turns in this.



that is a million times better than my response ever could have been, thank you for posting that article, it helps with the "swallowing of the pill", metaphorically speaking


----------

